# Install from ports, no menu entry...



## Melissa (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi all 
I did an install of a softsynth via the port...it took a while and the thing seems installed. I, however, have to call the program via the console, not convenient. There are no menu entries...did I miss something? Here's what I did:

```
cd /usr/ports/audio/zynaddsubfx
make
make install
```
Admitted...it took all night...but, it is an old box 
Thanks for some info 
I need to install qjackctl too, so I can start jack and *then* the synth...but, let's get this out of the way first 
Melissa
xxx


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2015)

If the port has selectable options, `make config` will show that menu.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 6, 2015)

Menu-entries are depend of your Desktop-Environment.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 6, 2015)

So...a remake is in order...that will be for next weekend...it already too half of a weekend 

Edit - made a remake anyway, first `make config` and then `make` and as last step `make install`...no entries

Hmm, if it does depend on the XFCE...do I add the entries manually?


----------



## talsamon (Apr 6, 2015)

Xfce has `alacarte` (deskutils/alacarte if not installed) for desktop-menus. The time I worked with Xfce it works not really good. I don't know if it's now better. Alternatively you could write a .desktop-file.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry, I misunderstood.  talsamon is correct, the icons and menu entries in the panel come from .desktop files installed by the port.  Not all ports have these.  They can be created manually, or see https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/using-x11.html#desktop-entries to modify the port to create one.  If you modify the port, please submit a patch so others can benefit.


----------



## Kiiski (Apr 6, 2015)

Just to ask, you have some reason to not use packages?
That would be a lot faster, as you probably already know...


----------



## getopt (Apr 6, 2015)

Packages can be downloaded form the Internet. Those are built with the *default port options* and are identical with that when you look at `make config` for the first time.

Now there are situations when the default options do not match your needs. Then you have to build the port yourself. When this happens all the time you can build packages yourself (on a fast machine) and maintaining a local repository for distribution in your local net (on slower machines) i.e. by using ports-mgmt/poudriere.

And there is another aspect to mention. Packages are binaries. Downloading those from the Internet might be a problem for some of us because you have to trust the builder and you have to trust the downloading route. Building from source is often done for avoiding this kind of problems.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 6, 2015)

talsamon - thanks, THAT was not known to me...  I will have to manually make the shortcut then
wblock@ - hmm, you really think I can do that and actually give something back? Tempting  Let me read the info you gave
Kiiski and getopt - I did that to learn how to use ports, of course, using pkg(8) is a lot more efficient, still, as getopt mentioned, the end result may not always be fine tuned to the target system


----------

